# Shell Fungus?



## rz1891 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just read the Shell Fungus 101 thread and am now concerned that this might be why Odd's shell is so white. The lady i bought him from said it was because she kept him in sand only and that it would come off. It hasn't although I haven't made an attempt to remove it yet.
I have attached some pictures below, if it is shell fungus what is the best thing to use that I could get from any store or pharmacy? There are no pet shops where I live that deal with anything more exotic than fish.


----------



## richybear (Oct 27, 2013)

Have you soaked him? If it was sand it should come off in a soak . It does look preety bad


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah I have soaked him a few times and it didn't come off. What should I use to treat? I saw you can use Clotrimazole, can you use the stuff you buy in the pharmacy or is there a special reptile version?


----------



## richybear (Oct 27, 2013)

I just went to google and wrote in about shell fungus . On there a tortoise forum thread about it taking you through step by step but it does advise getting products and a toothbtush . Sorry I cant be more help  keep me posted please


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 27, 2013)

I found a povidone-iodine swabstick in my first aid kit and I also have some Clotrimazole cream, I'll go get some Betadine from a pharmacy tomorrow. He's gone into his hide now (as a rule I don't bother him when he is in there so he feels safe). I will swab him the next time he comes out and clean him with a toothbrush as I always keep the old ones (you never know when you'll need an old toothbrush!). I hope it's not too late, I am upset that the lady told me the wrong thing, but I assume she didn't know. She still has another one so I might go tell her in case her one has shell rot too.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 27, 2013)

If you can get some extra virgin coconut oil, preferably cold pressed, this is important, unrefined and purer, you can try that as it is anti-fungal. It has been used for athlete's foot. Just be sure you get the one noted above, as it is least refined, and contains the good properties that will help with this, namely about 44% lauric acid. 

Additionally, if you do not want to do natural, one of the experts, with decades of experience, recommends athlete's foot crÃ¨me. 
Here is the thread to share, so you can read what he says. http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-20656.html Oh wait. Duh. You may have already read the suggestion on another thread.

Either remedy should take about a week of applying. I use the extra virgin organic cold pressed coconut oil, best one for remedies, and add oregano from my garden and smoosh/pound it all in mortar and pestle and apply. Fair warning, a little goes a long way so maybe 1/4 teaspoon and a small 1 inch sprig of oregano. Fresh is best, if you can. It will rub off, or come off as tortoise goes on with his day. Apply every morning, twice if you think is needed (but twice for no more than 3 days to just kickstart things). I have only done it once a day in the am, for a week max. Then stop. Wait a week. If needed, one more time. But it should be done in a week. Worked for me.


----------



## richybear (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Shell Fungus?*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> If you can get some extra virgin coconut oil, preferably cold pressed, this is important, unrefined and purer, you can try that as it is anti-fungal. It has been used for athlete's foot. Just be sure you get the one noted above, as it is least refined, and contains the good properties that will help with this, namely about 44% lauric acid.
> 
> Additionally, if you do not want to do natural, one of the experts, with decades of experience, recommends athlete's foot crÃ¨me.
> Here is the thread to share, so you can read what he says. http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-20656.html Oh wait. Duh. You may have already read the suggestion on another thread.
> ...



Beebee do you think its fungus ?


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like hard water marks to me.


----------



## TommyZ (Oct 27, 2013)

That seems like a hella lot of fungus, im sorta doubting it is. Seems too evenly spread out and "even". I have a question, the person that you got this tort, from have little kids around? It appears to me to be scrubbed of paint? Just thinking out loud I'm really not experienced, just it doesn't look quite right from what I've researched myself.


----------



## sibi (Oct 27, 2013)

It's not fungus. It's residue from the sand! I had a hatchling that was kept in a sand ox until I got him. The residue takes a long time to go away. I would treat that with extra virgin olive oil. Apply after each soak. In time it will fade away.


----------



## TommyZ (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Shell Fungus?*



sibi said:


> It's not fungus. It's residue from the sand! I had a hatchling that was kept in a sand ox until I got him. The residue takes a long time to go away. I would treat that with extra virgin olive oil. Apply after each soak. In time it will fade away.



See I knew paint was the culprit! Never figured "sand paint" though, lol. Good eye Sibi


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep , I was thinking hard water. But I very well be due to the sand .


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 27, 2013)

How do they get these water marks? I never seen this before


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow, sand. I am not familiar with sand doing that since I have never used sand with me-tortoises. Impaction fears. Thanks sibi. Good call. 

Now, if it was hard water, I would suggest a quick rub down with raw, organic apple cider vinegar and a soft toothbrush and rinse. The vinegar would remove hard water deposits and raw, organic apple cider vinegar is also ant-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-viral so a little plus if needed.

I have soaked my tortoises when they have runny nose syndrome with distilled water and a dropped full of apple cider vinegar, supervised so they do not go under and get it in their eyes or ears, just soak from neck on down. Usually once a day, 3 days straight and stop. Their immune systems seem to kick in and their noses are back to normal in a week. Sorry, I just went off on a tangent unrelated to what you needed. 

Sand. Must be the salt content within the sand. Sand salt residue that wedges in to the shell's pores? Keep us updated on what you use and hopefully what worked. : )


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well... That's a lot of different problems and a lot of different remedies! I am going to start with the apple cider vinegar tomorrow as I have some, if that doesn't work after a few days I will try the olive oil. If that still doesn't shift it then I will assume it is fungus and not sand residue, and start the anti fungal treatment.

Thank you all so much for your help and suggestions!


----------



## sibi (Oct 27, 2013)

I already stated that the sand residue takes a long time to get rid of. I would not treat fungus medication on a tort"s carapace if he is not suffering from shell rot. Take your time with this and be patient. It will eventually go away with gentle soak scrubs and olive oil dabs.

Thanks BeeBee for you input about how to clear up fungus naturally 


rz1891 said:


> Well... That's a lot of different problems and a lot of different remedies! I am going to start with the apple cider vinegar tomorrow as I have some, if that doesn't work after a few days I will try the olive oil. If that still doesn't shift it then I will assume it is fungus and not sand residue, and start the anti fungal treatment.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help and suggestions!


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 27, 2013)

OK thanks Sibi, if you are sure that it is only sand then I will clean him regularly and check back with you and let you know how it's going.


----------



## sibi (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, please do that. Your tort had been in sand for a while, and it will take a while for it to resolve using the natural method that I mentioned with virgin olive oil. Also, mineral deposits from your water attach itself to the carapace and the result is what you are experiencing. Using BeeBee's method to resolve mineral deposits should be done so that the olive oil then becomes a conditioner for the shell. Pm me anytime with concerns or questions.


rz1891 said:


> OK thanks Sibi, if you are sure that it is only sand then I will clean him regularly and check back with you and let you know how it's going.


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 30, 2013)

sibi said:


> Yes, please do that. Your tort had been in sand for a while, and it will take a while for it to resolve using the natural method that I mentioned with virgin olive oil. Also, mineral deposits from your water attach itself to the carapace and the result is what you are experiencing. Using BeeBee's method to resolve mineral deposits should be done so that the olive oil then becomes a conditioner for the shell. Pm me anytime with concerns or questions.



BeeBee & Sibi, Thank you so much for your help with this. I am on the third day of the cider vinegar treatment and his shell looks so much better already. Attached are photos after day 1 and day 2. The difference is incredible!


----------



## AnnV (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful glowing tort you have now. That is a difference! 
The little split scute in back is even cute!


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Ann, I think he is lovely.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Odd looks fab! Yay! And the good thing about organic apple cider vinegar is that it is anti-fungal/bacterial/viral. So just in case, it will hopefully help with that too. I also like extra virgin organic cold pressed coconut oil for those same reasons. Natural remedies, in my personal opinion and experience, are always my preference first. Baby Odd is lovely and he/she blings now! Supa-stahh! : )


----------



## sibi (Oct 30, 2013)

What a difference. So glad you didn't try and treat that with fungus medicine! It wasn't a fungus, and this proves it. Fungus would not go away after a day or two. Besides, fungus tends to be spotted in one or two places especially if it had just became noticeable. I'm happy for you and Odd.


----------



## TommyZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, night and day difference, good job!


----------



## rz1891 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's the picture I took of him this morning, such an amazing change. I am very thankful for such helpful people in this forum. It's a great and welcoming place for us new tortoise parents!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 31, 2013)

Ria. Wow. Workin'. Little Odd gets better and better. What a love. So lucky to have a caring owner like you! 
Apple cider vinegar, raw organic. Love.da.stuff. Happy. : )


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that is night and day . Now its a beauty not a beast. Ha ha


----------

